
Padloc – A Modern Password Manager for Individuals and Teams - FabianBeiner
https://padloc.app/
======
Madeindjs
Why not using simply using Keepass [1] which is open source, free and works
offline. Also Keepass has Desktop, Android, IOS, web clients.

[1]: [https://keepass.info/](https://keepass.info/)

------
Nextgrid
Electron? React Native?

